# Remplacement DD Imac G3



## pascalbodin (11 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Imac G3 fonctionnant sous OS9 et OS 10.1.2.
Le DD s'est mis à faire des bruits bizarres alors j'ai sauvegardé.
Puis il est tombé en panne.
On m'a donné deux DD Maxtor Diamond Max 20 Ultra ATA 3.5 séries 7200.9 40 GB
Or le modèle qui était installé est un Maxtor D540X-44K 3.5 séries 40 GB

Mes questions:

- Est-il enviseageable de le remplacer par un de ces deux DD?
- En ce qui concerne le formatage est-ce que je peux le faire moi-même avec les utilitaires d'installation fournis à l'origine avec ce Mac? Ou dois-je faire appel à quelqu'un qui possède un Mac qui tourne?
- Faut-il partitionner le DD (j'ai cru voir qu'il faut 8 Go pour le système)

Pardon de mon ignorance en la matière et merci par avance de vos réponses!

Pascal


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Juin 2008)

Bonjour Pascal , et bienvenue sur MacGé' 

Je pense que rien ne s'oppose a priori au remplacement de ton ancien disque par l'un des nouveaux que tu as cités. Avec beaucoup de malchance et dans le pire des cas (s'il devait exister une incompatibilité du modèle de disque avec l'iMac), ça pourrait ne pas marcher mais sans plus.

Il faut seulement vérifier que le paramétrage matériel du disque est correct (jumpers situés à l'arrière du disque) conformément aux infos du constructeur (voir ici, là, et là).

Quand il n'y a qu'un seul disque, il doit être configuré en "maître" ("Master"=jumper de gauche), voire à la limite en "CS" ("Cable Select" = sélection en fonction de la position sur la nappe de connexion).

Le CLJ ("Capacity Limitation Jumper") sert à la limitation du nombre cylindres, pour les ordinateurs trop anciens (il faudrait regarder sur ton ancien disque si cette option avait été choisie).

Quant à l'installation (partitionnement, formatage), elle est normalement possible depuis les CD ou DVD d'installation fournies avec le Mac.

Dans certains cas très particuliers, le contenu du disque peut empêcher un reformatage (par mesure de sécurité). Il faut alors faire quelques manipulations afin d'écraser préalablement le contenu du disque (on en a déjà parlé sur le forum).


----------



## pascalbodin (11 Juin 2008)

Merci beaucoup Pascal!

Je vais essayer de suite...


----------



## imkl (11 Juin 2008)

PascalB a dit:


> Merci beaucoup Pascal!
> 
> Je vais essayer de suite...


 
Hello !
Je viens d'acheter d'ocassion un iMac DV500 SE graphite pour mon p'tit de 7 ans (en remplacement de mon iMac 233 bondi blue -paix à son âme - ).
J'ai installé Tiger, nikel pour faire tourner les 5 ou 6 jeux basiques et un log de dessin.
Cependant, le disque dur est super bruyant (il siffle  ...)  ce qui est dommage, car l'iMac DV500 est super silencieux puisqu'il n'a pas de ventilo !! 
donc my question is : 'par quel disque dur encore en vente je peux le remplacer ?' marque, ref, ...
Car ce ne doit plus trop courrir les rues un DD de 40Go compatible avec un iMac G3 ...
Merci de vos réponses !
A+
iMike!


----------



## pascalbodin (11 Juin 2008)

J'ai l'impression qu'au lancement de l'application de restauration OS le disque que j'ai mis n'est pas reconnu
Peut-être est-ce parce qu'il a été formaté sur un PC? Ou alors peut-être dois-je le positionner en mode "slave"?


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Juin 2008)

Non, il ne faut pas le passer en "Slave".

Il faudrait commencer par ouvrir l'*Utilitaire de disque* et vérifier que le disque physique apparaît bien dans la colonne de gauche, puis tenter son initialisation depuis cet endroit (au format "Macintosh HFS+ étendu").


----------



## imkl (11 Juin 2008)

imkl a dit:


> Hello !
> Je viens d'acheter d'ocassion un iMac DV500 SE graphite pour mon p'tit de 7 ans (en remplacement de mon iMac 233 bondi blue -paix à son âme - ).
> J'ai installé Tiger, nikel pour faire tourner les 5 ou 6 jeux basiques et un log de dessin.
> Cependant, le disque dur est super bruyant (il siffle  ...) ce qui est dommage, car l'iMac DV500 est super silencieux puisqu'il n'a pas de ventilo !!
> ...


 
Je vais ouvrir un nouveau post pour cette question...
A+
iMike!


----------



## pascalbodin (11 Juin 2008)

Le nouveau disque n'apparait pas dans la colonne de gauche, sous "configuration"
Seul iMac HD Disc 1.dmg apparaît.
"Restaurer" reste masqué...


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Juin 2008)

Dans ce cas il faudrait re-vérifier si le disque est bien branché (connecteur 39 broches et connecteur d'alimentation bien en place), puis lancer l'utilitaire "*Informations système*" et à la rubrique Matériel > *ATA*, pour voir les matériels détectés.

Un reset de la PRAM et de la NVRAM ne feraient pas non plus de mal.


----------



## pascalbodin (11 Juin 2008)

J'ai lancé le Apple hardware test en test rapide.

Pour la mémoire de masse il m'indique "réussi" ce qui n'était pas le cas avec l'ancien disque (erreur détectée)

Dans le profil matériel il voit BUS ATA 2, No :0 pour le disque dur.
Je suppose qu'il est bien connecté et alimenté?


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Juin 2008)

Tu as tenté de faire un reset de la PRAM et de la NVRAM ?


----------



## pascalbodin (11 Juin 2008)

Oui c'est fait j'ai suivi la procédure de ton lien, je savais même pas que ça existait
Merci!


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Juin 2008)

Et... ?

Ça ne change rien à la situation ?


----------



## pascalbodin (12 Juin 2008)

Non ça n'a rien changé.
J'ai essayé avec l'autre disque donné, exactement pareil comme résultat.
Le fait que celui d'origine soir IDE et que ceux-ci soient ATA peut-il jouer?


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Juin 2008)

IDE, ATA, c'est du pareil au même (voir par ici pour une explication).

Par contre, ce que je crains, c'est que ce n'était pas le précédent disque qui posait problème, mais plutôt le contrôleur du Mac. 

Toutefois je n'en ai pas la certitude, parce je connais mal les possibilités des iMacs G3, et qu'un problème d'incompatibilité est toujours possible (et comme les deux nouveaux disques sont identiques, ça ne nous avance pas beaucoup).



Je ferais quand même un dernier test, "pour voir", en plaçant les jumpers de manière à être en mode "CS" avec 'CLJ"... sait-on jamais.


----------



## pascalbodin (12 Juin 2008)

Ha? Mais c'est inquiétant ça, le contrôleur... J'aime pas trop avoir affaire aux contrôleurs
Bon je vais essayer ce que tu dis, puis je crois que tôt ou tard faudra que je passe au dessus.
Merci d'avoir passé du temps pour ma vieillerie et désolé pour le topic mal placé!


----------



## Invité (12 Juin 2008)

Tu ne pourrais pas faire un "hardware test" étendu ?
C'est bizarre que le disque soit vu par le test rapide et plus après.


----------



## pascalbodin (12 Juin 2008)

J'ai fait le hardware test étendu avec le même résultat.
Demain je le confie à quelqu'un qui va essayer de le formater pour Mac sous Lunix on verra bien...
Merci!


----------



## pascalbodin (13 Juin 2008)

J'ai reçu le disque formaté, ça restaure...
Le slot derrière n'est pas au même endroit que quand je l'ai donné.
J'ai dû faire une erreur à ce niveau 

Grand merci, même si tout ça me dépasse je connais un peu mieux maintenant


----------



## Invité (13 Juin 2008)

Ah, juste un problème de cavalier alors.
C'est cool pour ton iMac (on entonnait tous un requiem). Vive le vendredi 13 !


----------



## pascalbodin (14 Juin 2008)

Alors alors...
vendredi 13 est passé mais ça marche toujours pas
L'intallation a donc "réussi" me dit le disque d'installation.
Mais au moment de relancer, l'icone au démarrage est comme brisée en deux.
Je crois bien qu'il n'y a pas que le disque qui fait défaut comme le dit Pascal.
Aïe


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Juin 2008)

PascalB a dit:


> L'intallation a donc "réussi" me dit le disque d'installation.


C'est pourtant déjà un point très positif.

En bootant sur le CD d'installation, que dit maintenant l'Utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## pascalbodin (14 Juin 2008)

Avec le hardware test dans le menu profil matériel pour le disque dur, il m'indique bus ATA: 2, N° : 0

J'ai fait un nouveau test matériel étendu,
carte mère: réussi
stockage de masse: réussi
mémoire: réussi
modem: réussi
mémoire vive vidéo: réussi

Le disque d'installation du système accepte la restauration, et note que l'installation est réussie. Il installe sur iMac HD Disc 1 .dmg. Au redémarrage ça coince.


----------



## Invité (14 Juin 2008)

Comment il fait pour installer sur une image disque ?


----------



## pascalbodin (14 Juin 2008)

Je sais pas, en tout cas il a l'air de s'en donner à coeur joie.
Autres  détails il m'a été  rendu avec un  cable différent du mien, les fils sont beaucoup plus fins et nombreux  il me semble j'ai pas compté. La pile interne  est morte je crois bien, il ne donnait plus l'heure exacte ni la date au démarrage avant de mourir.
Ca ressemble à un cancer


----------

